# Tire/wheel width options



## TxTractor (4 mo ago)

Hello all. Tractor newbie here. Just bought a John Deere 5300. My property has some hills on it, my rear puckers up anytime I'm driving up, down or across them. I was going to move the wheels and tires to the widest setting and possibly even put spacers on. I wanted to explore wider wheel/tire options. Are there any cost effective setups from other applications that would work? I can't imagine I'm the first or the millionth person who has crossed this bridge. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum....

2 or 4wd?
Power shuttle / manual?
ROPS or Cab?
Loader / attachments?
Front tires...16" or 24"?
Tire ballast?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's my favorite tire reference chart...






FAQs







www.millertire.com


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
If you don't have a 5300 operators manual you can download one for FREE at the following link. Wheel tread width settings for 2WD & MFWD are outlined in operators manual. Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Wider tires can always be installed but the cost of new rims and tires with a wider width but not height could be an issue and would not be cheap.
You could investigate a set of clamp on duals again a substantial cost.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes, the wider settings will help stability.
Yes there are wider tire & rims available.

Most likely, all you need is a little time on your new tractor.
The tractor you have has been mowing & working hills & slopes for many years without a problem.
I mow across hills I wouldn't even go up or down when I first got my tractors.
Both of them took awhile to learn the limits.

Set the wheels as wide as they will go & maybe get them loaded.
Try that for a season & see if you can do what you want with it. 
You MAY find the widest settings are too wide for some things.


----------

